# Calling all 7-9 month old cockapoo.... how much does ur pup weigh?



## TraceyT33

It is worrying me that Millie is underweight. She weighed just under 6kg when i took her to vet a few weeks ago. I have today decided to add tuna, sardines, chicken, mackerel in oil to her biscuits and on both occasions today she has eaten all her food. She hasnt been eating very well and now shes emptied her bowl twice today I feel its necessary to continue with this feeding regime. So worried about her. She is a happy girl, full of fun but I just think she is a fussy eater. Anyone else with a fussy eater..... or had to change diet?????

any advice welcomed x
thank you x


----------



## colpa110

Ted is 10 Months but has been around 11kgs for the past couple of Months.
He is a VERY good eater and although 11kgs sounds heavy he is very lean and ribby ( bodering on skinny!!)...Betty eats half the quantity and can get slightly tubby...I think they are just like us humans!!
There are so may fussy poos ( but not either of mine).....what do you normally feed her?? Perhaps you could try adding more fatty bones..lamb for example??


----------



## Jack Spaniel

Oscar the 'Orrible is 9 months old now and has regularly progressed to 11.5Kg. He is difficult to feed as he changes his mind on a weekly basis as to what he likes.
I love him lots tho'.


----------



## Skyesdog

Lola is a mini / english show cocker and she is just under 11 months. I know she is not in the age range you are asking about but she is only 7.5kg and the vet is very happy with her weight. Her brother is about 11kgs but has a definite rugby build whereas Lola is more of a dainty ballerina!! N x


----------



## dmgalley

Jake is 9 months today and he has been holding at 20 pounds for a while. He is not a big eater. He also changes his mind often. Right now he eats about 3/4 cup of orijen a day.


----------



## Kody&Beau

Kody is 9 months now and weighs 12kg sounds heavy but I can feel his ribs still so think its because he's quite tall. There are such big comparisons in cockapoo's weights and as long as Millie is active and well I wouldn't worry. X


----------



## Janev1000

Honey is about 7.8kg at 8 months. She was very fussy but is now on a raw diet and eats consistently well now but seems to have hovered around this weight for some time. She's 14" tall with a slim build. I can feel her ribs but there is a thin covering of flesh over them. x


----------



## JoJo

Fudge is 10 months old and a sturdy build cockapoo .. my heaviest and youngest girl weighing in at 11.2kg ... 

Don't worry too much about weight as all my girls have different builds and weighs ...


----------



## Jedicrazy

Roo is nearly 9 months and at her last weigh in was 7.5 kgs although that was a few weeks ago now and I think she might have put a tiny bit on since but suspect she's still less than 8kg. Very different to her brother Kody who is also a lot taller. Roo is a very fussy eater but she seems to be enjoying some of her Rawtogo that I've just switched to and always eats her raw chicken wings. 

It's hard not to worry but I believe they eat when they're hungry. Like children they will develop bad habits if you let them. Im sure Millie is fine and like Roo is just a grazer and not that motivated by food.


----------



## sugerlump

well ginger just turned 9 months old on the 6Th of march..and I weighed her monday and she weighed exactly 20 pounds..hey girls how much is 11 kgs.
I thought ginger was a little skinny and we just up the amount of food she gets now I think my wife now gives her 2 cups a day. does any one out there know if that is right or not.we are in the dark with this.but that is what it says on the bag of food


----------



## Janev1000

Sugerlump that sounds fine to me. The packets are only a guideline and if you think Ginger is a little skinny then I'd definitely go ahead and increase her food - especially if she'll happily eat it x


----------



## karen pearce

coral is 9 months old and weighs 7.5kg,she has 2 meals a day,but would gladly eat more,she is just right,i think.


----------



## sugerlump

well Jane.spring is coming and with it comes me making a lot of salads, and I all ways drop stuff on the floor ,I did with my last cocker buffy she ate every thing,, carrots lettuce tomatoes cucumbers,you name it she ate it everything but onions and garlic.they are bad for her.ginger got her first ice cream yesterday,and at first she didn't know what to do with it really it was frozen yogurt.but after she finely got to lick it the first time ,wow then she really gobbled it down but it was so funny,thanks for letting me know about the ice cream people


----------



## TraceyT33

Thank u everyone. Millie is just a fuss pot and im to blame. Going to continue.with adding.chicken or fish of some sort to her biscuits and hope she enjoys and eats. She would eat cat food.in a few seconds.but i wont let hwr have that as iv been told.not.to give dogs cat food. Im npt as.worried as i was the other day but will keep an eye on her.weight. x.thanks again x


----------



## dcee

Now I'm worried Dexters overweight. He's just turned eight months last week and weighs 15 kilos. He's just on a straight dry kibble and only gets treat when out walking, recall etc. When he got the snip the vet did say to keep an eye on him as he will now put weight on easily but we only feed him about 200g a day and he has only gained about 1/2 kilo since. He's very active and looks faily lean when in the bath wet. I have only ever met one other poo and Dexter was the same size at 4.5months than their 2 year old girl. I suppose he's just probably on the larger size for a poo.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toffin

Polly is 7.5 months and weighs just over 7kg. She's a bit on the short side still - 14" max to the shoulder - and she definitely has a covering over her ribs and back. Rather a fussy eater but we manage to get her to eat two handfuls of Barking Heads a day, plus pigs ears, fish braids, hungry Hectors, etc.

She may grow a bit taller but if not, then she's just perfick!

Toffin
x


----------



## benson

When we last weighed Benson he was 15.3kg (had his hair cut since so may have lost a few lbs) he is on barking heads, but keeps going off iteven though I mix with chicken fish etc, I dont worry too much about his eating now but do wonder when to cut him down to one meal a day as he is not too bothered about his breakfast and often walks away from it. Rossi is half Bensons size at 6 months but neither look over or under weight just very different size dogs although they have the same dad.


----------



## Marzi

Can't wait to see pic of slim trim Benson, lovely boy!

For comparison Kiki (cavapoopoo) measures 13" and weighs 6.8kg.


----------



## benson

Marzi said:


> Can't wait to see pic of slim trim Benson, lovely boy!
> 
> For comparison Kiki (cavapoopoo) measures 13" and weighs 6.8kg.


Have been trying to upload a few pics of Benson's haircut but it wont work, will ask my daughter to have a go next time she comes, it took a bit of getting used to I rather like it now but OH not overly impressed!!


----------



## GillyElly

*confused on amount of mixed foods*

Cato is 7 months old this week and has not been very intereted in his food from day one. He had royal canin from being a small pup and I didnt change it for ages. i introducing a couple of other dried foods and would moisten them as well but he was barely interested. It was expensve to be chucking away all the time. Anyway this week I got some of Jollyes own puppy food, dried, and mixed it with some adult Butchers tripe and chicken, just a couple of spoonfulls and he is wolfing it all down and its nice to see him eating well at last. Is this ok or will it be too rich for him? He has had no adverse effects yet. I am confused about how much i should give him altogether though. he should have been on about 225g of Royal Canin. so what should the combined weight of wet and dry be? help


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Gill I have read that Jollyes own food has given many dogs the runs, I hope that's not the case although they did ave a money back guarantee at one point. I wonder if its the tripe and chicken that he loves... Have you considered raw x


----------



## dio.ren

Molly is 8 months and she is 14lbs. The vet weighed her on Friday. I think in kilograms that is 6.3kg.


----------



## Tinman

Ralph was weighed 4 weeks ago at the vets and was just under 10k (not sure what that is in pounds?) he was just over 7 months
It does seem that the females are at least 1-3k less than the boys at a similar age.?


----------



## arlo

Arlo is 7 n a half months and weighs 14kg, he is such a fussy eater but stuck to raw food for a whole two weeks! getting bored again now! I love how the heights and weights can vary so much, but every single one is gorgeous


----------



## sugerlump

well ginger is a year old now and is 20 ,pounds.and looks good .she gets a good work-out every day .some days she does not chose to eat and that is ok .i never make her eat,she will eat when she gets hungry. but all in all she is in good shape


----------



## TraceyT33

I need to think again about Millies food.... she has become very fussy again. Is still very dainty and not big boned at all. Maybe raw is a consideration..... ive heard chicken wings are good so might try those.

Going to weigh Millie, but looking her I dont think she will have put much weight on... Shes just turned 1years.

Glad to hear from you all about this.
Tx


----------



## JoJo

Tracey weigh her, have a feel of her and post posts on here, we will help you in anyway we can. 

You have a few options if you need to help her gain weight.. no not CAKE, I wish lol ... you could raw feed, feed dry with wet food, add extras to dry food.. and if she is picky and just not a bog eater in general, you could free feed, where you leave her bowl down all day .. 

Please try not to worry, as they are all different builds and mixes. I have 3 cockapoos all different weights and all different builds but all perfectly healthy, but I do keep aneye on the amount of exercise and feeding as all dog owners do


----------



## SandyB

Hi Tracey
Ella is 7 1/2 months now and weighs 11kg. She's a very fussy eater and usually leaves most of her breakfast (I mix kibble with Natures Diet pate). As soon as I mix something else with it.......fish, meat etc she gobbles it up but I feel I shouldnt do that too often. Maybe I should just feed her once a day or is she too young for that......any advice?


----------



## Tecstar

At about 7 months Ollie is 10.6kg. We are feeding him 180g of Barking Heads Puppy Days with half a pilchard mixed in. We started mixing the pilchard in because he seemed to be going off his food, and now he eats it all up. We upped the BH to 200g as we thought he was still hungry but he leaves some so we dropped back to 180g again. We also dropped from 3 meals to 2. We left lunch out as he didn't seem interested in it.


----------



## RangerC

Barney is 7 months old and fed on raw food. He is 8.1 kg at the moment. I get him weighed every week so as to give me a guide whether I am feeding the correct amount. His second name is mr piggy as he would eat and eat and eat. I do feed a little more than the recommended amount for his age and weight but he needs it at the moment. They are all different and it will depend on how much exercise they have as well.


----------



## Jensen

Jenson is 7 months and weighs just over 12kg - he still looks skinny when he is wet so think he is ok. He is quite tall, the amount of people that don't believe his Dad was a miniature poodle, he really isn't _that_ tall!!


----------



## SamRinde

I think english cocker cockapoos are bigger than american cocker cockapoos (from what I've read here). Frankie is a bit less than 6 months, but weighs 13.2 lbs (6 kg's). His parents were 13 and 17 lb's so I'm not sure how much bigger he'll get.


----------



## Lottierachel

Wow Jenson is going to be a big boy!! Tilly is 9 months and 12.7kg, at 7 months she was 11kg so still did quite a bit of growing. Don't think she's stopped yet!


----------



## Polly67

Alfie is 10 months and around 10.5 kg very active and not at all fat . A good guide is being able to get your hands around the back of the tummy by the back legs if they meet all good .


----------



## lizweb

*Calling all 7-9 month old cockapoo*

Poppy is just over 6 months old, weighs 7.1 kg, she has started to refuse her Pure dog food, so am going to change it, hope this is not going to happen too often!


----------



## Brooksy

Hi there I have 2 cockapoos both 8 months and the male weighs 10kg and the female 8 kg so both good weights I have dropped from defending them 3 times a day to just 2 one in the morning about 8 and then at 5 as they were fussy eaters too it makes a lot of difference hope that helps .


----------



## GillianB

Amber recently had her 6 month health check at the vet’s and she weighed in at just around 12 kg. For an 8 month old pup, the vet advised she was on the cusp of being overweight!! It’s not easy trying to get an accurate height as she won’t stand still long enough, but we think she is about 14 inches. Not sure how this fares with other Cockapoos?


----------



## Davie

TraceyT33 said:


> It is worrying me that Millie is underweight. She weighed just under 6kg when i took her to vet a few weeks ago. I have today decided to add tuna, sardines, chicken, mackerel in oil to her biscuits and on both occasions today she has eaten all her food. She hasnt been eating very well and now shes emptied her bowl twice today I feel its necessary to continue with this feeding regime. So worried about her. She is a happy girl, full of fun but I just think she is a fussy eater. Anyone else with a fussy eater..... or had to change diet?????
> 
> any advice welcomed x
> thank you x


Hi,our Millie is also a fussy eater but will eat sardines mixedwith her food, or if we mix extra virgin oil with her food she will eat it all.


----------



## ReichertCaleb

Malnourished dogs are not uncommon condition. The most common signs of malnutrition in puppies are their furred coat and lack of vitality.https:Lovely Little Pets - Pets' Life Daily recommends you pay attention to providing adequate nutrition for dogs. Providing the right nutrition for each age, body size and lifestyle will determine the health and spirit of the dog. So how do you know for sure if your dog is getting enough nutrition?


----------



## Cherylbaker

So my oreo is 9 months old and she weighs 10.5 lb I'm just curious how big I can expect her to get and when she will stop growing


----------

